

Talking Automation with Mitchell Hashimoto of Hashicorp - mpdehaan2
http://opsrevolution.com/talking-automation-with-mitchell-hashimoto-of-hashicorp/

======
bahador
+1 for Hashicorp. Looking forward to using Atlas.

